# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Macro Lens Question



## Madpiano (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello

I have Sony F707. I would like to know if anyone knows what kind of Macro Lens I can get for this camera and how much it cost.

What is a Macro Ring ?


----------



## Madpiano (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello

I have Sony F707. I would like to know if anyone knows what kind of Macro Lens I can get for this camera and how much it cost.

What is a Macro Ring ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Look into this

http://www.raynox.co.jp/english/digital/egsonyf707.htm


----------



## Madpiano (Feb 4, 2003)

That's looking good. How much does that Lens cost and where can I buy it ?


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

If you don't know what a macro ring is, how do you know if you want/need it?

www.dpreview.com has great forums... check that out.

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------

